# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  SetFocus sur un bouton d'un RadioGroup

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : SetFocus sur un bouton d'un RadioGroup

Ceci est pour corriger le problme de Delphi sur TRadioGroup.SetFocus, car dans ce cas le focus n'est pas plac sur un des boutons du composant. Le clavier n'est donc ensuite pas utilisable pour changer la valeur du RadioGroup.

Le code prsent ici permet de mettre le focus directement sur l'un des boutons du groupe.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

